# I am NOT getting a puppy this year



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about that. 

I wanted a female pup, I searched for over a year before Sabi died. I found a breeder who I think is great, she had one bitch I was really interested in getting a pup from, then I had a problem getting her the deposit, then Sabi got worse, then she changed the stud, then Sabi died. I missed out. The bitch had problems, didn't think she would be bred again, I started looking around. I found another bitch I really liked, contacted the breeder, she won't be breeding her again, loves her, not so much what she produces. Looked some more, found another bitch I really liked, work was hinting at a new position in another province, I held off. Job never came through and the litter was fully reserved. Breeder number one changes her mind, going to try again, I'm excited. Didn't happen. I look some more, find a beautiful bitch, contact the breeder it's a go! Breeding doesn't take, no plans to try again. Find another breeder, the one bitch I really like will not be bred this year. So I give up. Breeder number one contacts me, it's a go. I like the stud, I'm excited. Checking out the studs breeder I find a bitch I really like, a lot. Enough to make me question my choice, but I wait. Breeding doesn't happen, and never will bitch is retired and spayed. Work is hinting again and this new bitch has been bred, I don't want to move a puppy and Shadow and Bud clear across the country. The timing is not going to work.
All of this tells me I am not supposed to have a puppy. Shadow is 4, I thought this was a good time. But I will wait and this time I am just going to sit back and see what happens. All told it has been 3 years of looking. I just don't think I am supposed to have a puppy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats so sad, sorry you are going through this. Did you/are you still planning on having Shadow spayed? Where is your company transferring you to.. Good luck


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think you are so right about putting a puppy on the back burner if you have a move to make. Hopefully you'll be sending out new pup announcements later this fall.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Thats so sad, sorry you are going through this. Did you/are you still planning on having Shadow spayed? Where is your company transferring you to.. Good luck


 Shadows spay was postponed because she has decided she will come in heat 3 times a year now. She came in again in December
We are opening a bunch of new stations in the east. I am asking for NS or NB but we have one in NF too. It will probably be ON though



car2ner said:


> I think you are so right about putting a puppy on the back burner if you have a move to make. Hopefully you'll be sending out new pup announcements later this fall.


 I moved one province over with a pup years ago. It isn't a fun experience.
I think I know how to do this now. I have two breeders with bitches I like, 
so I will just choose and sit back and wait.


----------

